# Bragging Rights



## minimule (Aug 21, 2004)

Well today was the Mule and Donkey show for Valencia County. I took Kilroy, my Jack and his 3 offspring that I have (all mini mules).

Kilroy was the only Jack there today so he got 1st in the Jack class BUT when he went in with all the jennys and geldings for Champion........He got Champion Donkey. He also got 1st in Donkey Pleasure Driving. He did really good.

His first mule, Maestro, now 2 yrs old took 1st in Mini Mule and Reserve Champion Halter Mule overall. I'm pretty pleased with him. He also got 1st in In-Hand Barrels. Which some question what the mule/donkey had to do with that one.




But you do have to keep them moving.

We had a great time, did well, and there was a really good turn out of minis this year.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 22, 2004)

WAY TO GO KILROY & MAESTRO!!!!!












OK, you to Shawna, congradulations to ALL of you! Corinne


----------



## StarWish (Sep 12, 2004)

Shoot, Shawna....I'm beginning to think that everyone has quit showing up with jacks because Kilroy always beats them! He is SOOOO nice!





Are you taking him to the Denver Stock Show? He sure would have won this year and probably would next year.

StarWish/Colleen


----------



## minimule (Sep 12, 2004)

We're going to look at going. Will have to see timing and such.....

We are definitly shooting for Bishop though! Woohoo!!


----------

